# Help ID on vintage tricycle



## TG Lucas (Aug 13, 2019)

I found this tricycle in the attic of my recently passed MIL and was wondering if anyone can help ID it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2019)

You have a Junior Toy Co. tricycle from around the early 1950s. Here's a smaller model of the same tricycle model on ebay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-an...117720?hash=item1c9d2defd8:g:HscAAOSwU4FaTmNi You can get an idea of what the head badge decal should look like.

Sometime in the early 1950s, Junior Toy became part of AMF. If yours was produced just after the change it would still have a similar Junior Toy decal except with the addition of AMF in the graphics. Even without the decal, the rear step plate and seat top design are distinguishing features of Junior Toy trikes of the period which positively identify it.

Dave


----------



## TG Lucas (Aug 13, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> You have a Junior Toy Co. tricycle from around the early 1950s. Here's a smaller model of the same tricycle model on ebay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-an...117720?hash=item1c9d2defd8:g:HscAAOSwU4FaTmNi You can get an idea of what the head badge decal should look like.
> 
> Sometime in the early 1950s, Junior Toy became part of AMF. If yours was produced just after the change it would still have a similar Junior Toy decal except with the addition of AMF in the graphics. Even without the decal, the rear step plate and seat top design are distinguishing features of Junior Toy trikes of the period which positively identify it.
> 
> Dave



Dave,
Thank you so much! I had looked for hours and wasn't finding anything close to that one!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2019)

I did some checking on the AMF change. It was in 1951 when Junior Toy was sold to AMF. Trikes at first still looked the same as the pre-AMF models. Just the AMF was added to the decal name. As time went on through the 1950s the decal design changed, as well as the overall design of the tricycles produced under AMF. Eventually, the Junior name was dropped altogether. If the decal had been legible on yours it would have helped narrow down the year made. If you know who it belonged to originally, either your MIL or another family member, maybe you could estimate about when it may have been purchased based on what their age would be now. It's a well made tricycle and certainly worth keeping in the family and even fixing up.

Dave


----------



## TG Lucas (Aug 14, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> I did some checking on the AMF change. It was in 1951 when Junior Toy was sold to AMF. Trikes at first still looked the same as the pre-AMF models. Just the AMF was added to the decal name. As time went on through the 1950s the decal design changed, as well as the overall design of the tricycles produced under AMF. Eventually, the Junior name was dropped altogether. If the decal had been legible on yours it would have helped narrow down the year made. If you know who it belonged to originally, either your MIL or another family member, maybe you could estimate about when it may have been purchased based on what their age would be now. It's a well made tricycle and certainly worth keeping in the family and even fixing up.
> 
> Dave



Did some research based on the info you gave me and this is what I found


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Yep! That is the tricycle you have. Now you know what it looked like when brand new.


----------

